# Shelter cat



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Gizmo is currently mad at me for two reasons. First, I made the airconditioner too loud; second, I tried to brush under one of his front legs. I really should know better by now. He really does have the patience of a saint.

I know he's mad at me because he's lying at the bottom of the bed, stretched out against my calf, just out of arm's reach. He won't let me stroke his long, soft coat until I've had time to think about my transgressions. Then he'll come back up and cuddle against my arm and purr until he snores.

I got Giz at a shelter. I've told the tail before in the Say Meow forum, so I won't repeat myself. Thing is, not a day goes by that I don't think, "How could anyone give you up?"

Now, I don't mean how could anyone so callously dump a cat at a shelter and walk away. I mean, how could someone give up all this love, companionship, play, comfort, entetainment and sweetness? How can they get to sleep at night without the purrsnore and paw on the face? It must have been so hard to make the decision that Gizmo's wellbeing was more important than his own need of a pal. Obviously, Gizmo's previous human treated him well, took wonderful care of him, played with him and gave him lots of affection or else Giz wouldn't be the extra large package of goodness he is. Cats don't get this social, playful and devoted by accident, after all! 

Some people, if their jobs changed and they had to travel a lot suddenly would just fill the food bowl extra high and hope for the best. Then when their cat became insecure, depressed, neurotic from all that time alone and started misbehaving, they'd drop it at an overcrowded pound or worse, have it put down. 

I am just so grateful that Gizmo's previous human was so good and so selfless that he wanted his big fluffy buddy to have a full-time family, even if it meant letting him go. He chose a no-k i l l cat fostering & adoption program and made sure all Gizmo's medical records were in order. He even tried to have Giz adopted with his buddy, but that didn't work out. 

Anyway, sometimes we judge people who "abandon" their pets to shelters, but in this case I know Gizmo's last human made Gizmo's happiness his priority. That's so hard to do, and I'll always be grateful to him for making it possible for Giz & I to find eachother.


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

What a sweet story! I'm so glad you and Giz found each other too!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like a responsible owner had Gizmo before. I hope they know he got a good home with you. That brings peace when someone has to give up a companion animal. Gizmo sounds like a terrific cat


----------

